# Hog Heaven Hedgehogs, Niagara Falls, NY



## Puffers315

Hog Heaven Hedgehogs is located in the Buffalo / Niagara Falls region of Western New York, its from what I can tell the only breeder in the state, though I see ads from other locations but they never claim to be breeders or anything, always suspected either backyarders or people who ended up with hoglets. I'm always on the lookout for Hedgehogs in New York, namely to spread the word of hogs who are in need of a home. Well I checked tonight, and they are selling their business.

It kind of turns my stomach because I can see a crapload of Hedgehogs moving out into not so good homes, they got over 100..

http://buffalo.ebayclassifieds.com/...business-for-sale/?ad=6598013&msg=OUT_OF_AREA

I'll be keeping an eye out, right now it seems to be selling the entire business, but if no one buys, I see each hog being sent out individually.


----------



## FiaSpice

Geez, over 100, that sounds backyard to me...


----------



## Puffers315

Yeah the 100+ hogs didn't sit well with me, nor can I say what kind of condition or care they get, its just the only USDA licensed breeder I know of in the state, there's a few areas outside of NYC that seems to have hoglets from time to time, but nothing specific about an actual business. I know from these guys they breed hedgehogs and some kind of dog breed, and they always have hoglets on the market or at least advertisements for them. But I never put too much research into them, Buffalo might as well be Florida for me distance wise, and I'd rather rescue hogs that need a good rehoming.

I'm almost tempted to contact them about possible unwanted hedgehogs they might have, per say the older ones and such but I know money wise I can't afford it.


----------



## starby

I actually got Wimbley from Hog Heaven!

When I was there in April it seemed ok... they have the hedgies in a shop behind their house. From what I could tell it was clean, I was surprised by the amount of hedgies they had but they were pretty organized with a different room for the pregnant mothers and babies cages.

They talked a lot about how they are the only legit USDA breeder around and I had to sign a million papers and got Wimbley's pedigree and everything.

Anyway, they seemed like they knew their stuff so I'm surprised they're selling their business. hmmm....

This is their website: http://www.hogheavenhedgehogs.com/


----------



## Nancy

They show about 50 adults on their website so the 100 hedgehogs might include babies. 50 adults is not that unusual and there are many reputable hedgehog breeders that have that many adults. 

I know someone who just recently inquired about babies from them so it is odd that they are selling out this quickly but then crap happens quickly. At any time, any one of us can have, or a family member can have a life threatening or changing illness and sometimes people have to do things they normally wouldn't. Perhaps something life changing has happened. 

I know nothing about them but I don't think they have been in business that long, maybe a couple years at the most. Hopefully all the hedgehogs will go to good homes.


----------



## sheslostherwill

The wife (its a couple that runs the business), Gina I believe her name is, had a severe heath problem and was in the hospital for almost a year. I had no idea, I had boughten a boy hedgie from hog heaven right before she went in and always wondered why she didn't email me back when I thanked her. About a year later my roomate wanted to get herself her own hedgie, and found out about all the health stuff. She was very nice and very stern with me on letting me buy one. He was my first, I was only 17 so it was good she would be doubtful, because she didn't know how much I would love my hedgie! He lived 4 years, I was heartbroken when he passed away  But I have nothing bad to say about Gina, She let me peek in at a mommy and some older babies, all of her cages were very clean. Very organized too.


----------

